# Short term bonds



## tothemax6 (13 December 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know of any short term bonds, and where they are sold? As I see it, most bonds seem to be 5 years.
Cheers


----------



## Tysonboss1 (13 December 2010)

tothemax6 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of any short term bonds, and where they are sold? As I see it, most bonds seem to be 5 years.
> Cheers




5 years would be considered short term for a bond. Bonds can be as long dated as 30 to 50 years.


----------



## tothemax6 (13 December 2010)

Well maybe 'notes' or 'bills' then, are these sold?


----------



## Tysonboss1 (14 December 2010)

What are you hoping to achieve? How did you want to use these products?


----------



## ginar (14 December 2010)

tothemax6 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of any short term bonds, and where they are sold? As I see it, most bonds seem to be 5 years.
> Cheers








http://www.sfe.com.au/content/prices/rtp15sfIB.html


Use the drop down menu on right hand side , SFE has a few tradable short term interest derivatives . I dont trade em i just keep an eye on em as they do have indicative uses for anticipating future rate changes . hope that helps


----------



## tothemax6 (14 December 2010)

Tysonboss1 said:


> What are you hoping to achieve? How did you want to use these products?



Actually it was half out of interest, because I thought that they must exist. The other half reason is that I need to put some cash somewhere in the short term until I work out what I am going to do with it, but I will probably just put it in a term deposit.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (14 December 2010)

tothemax6 said:


> Actually it was half out of interest, because I thought that they must exist. The other half reason is that I need to put some cash somewhere in the short term until I work out what I am going to do with it, but I will probably just put it in a term deposit.




or some of the internet savings accounts are good if you don't want to lock the money away, you can retrieve it quickly if you find an opportunity to deploy it.


----------

